# Long Haired Cat Wanted



## mardatha (Feb 23, 2014)

Retired and looking for a wee pal to share my days with as I live quite remote and don't go out much. Am looking for an indoor cat as there are farm cats here. Would love a Persian or Ragdoll as I have plenty time for grooming 
Live near Galashiels in Scotland - would need to be within reach and not too far south. We have no kids or other pets.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

hi if you google the breeds rescue homes in uk im sure you will find your companion , most rescues are willing to travel or can put you in touch with someone closer  
bumping this to get seen 


best wishes


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Have a look on Home

If you are interested in a Ragdoll and don't mind undergoing a homecheck please contact one of our Scottish co-ordinators - they will advise you accordingly!


----------



## mardatha (Feb 23, 2014)

Have done this now - many thanks!


----------



## mardatha (Feb 23, 2014)

Had home check done and now waiting for the right puddytat


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

awww great news


----------



## mardatha (Feb 23, 2014)

Change of plan... husband was going on a bit re potential problems, and I got thinking that I could cope with a stressy cat fine on my own, but I couldn't cope with a stressy cat AND a stressy husband. 
So we had another argu--erm talk, and decided on a kitten. This way we can start as we mean to go on. We haven't had a cat before so are not used to problems, so i think this is better. Breeder will have kittens end of June


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

two is better than one if you can afford  best wishes


----------

